
Something Extraordinary Is Happening in the World, Most People Haven’t Noticed - jaoued
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/gustavo-tanaka/something-extraordinary-happening-in-the-world_b_8820154.html?
======
buzzybee
Some of these things you can write off as a fashion or a contemporary
expression of old desires. In aggregate there is certainly a culture shift,
though.

